# Worms??



## Jenalepac (Apr 15, 2021)

I’ve spent hours researching freshwater worms and can’t identify this one. I have a turtle tank with some guppies and ghost shrimp. I noticed today that there are these worms all over. They’re in the gravel and on the glass immediately above the water level. There seems to be an abundance on this fake moss ball, also. They are clear/black with black heads. They’re round and have clear fuzzies on them. They wriggle like worms or caterpillars. 

I know that I’ll need to clean the tank and probably deworm to get rid of them, but what are they? Are they good or bad for the fish/turtles/shrimp?









Here’s a short video with them on the moss ball— Freshwater tank worms?


----------

